# less is more



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I have 6 tanks from 15 to 150 gallons with crypts doing well in some and lousy in others.
Flow through systems with artificial light, no fertilizer or chemicals...no problems
Top off tanks with UG system no artificial light...no problems 
High tech tank with added liquid fertilizer .....start up great but made a mistake to which I have no idea, played with pH by adding rain water almost forgot now....out of the blue melting


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I have entered a dangerous part of the hobby, I am second guessing myself. Do I have too much light, the wrong light? Is the substrate wrong? Is my pH too acid or am I running too much co2? Is my fertilizer recipe too hot for crypts?
So it's back to basics with the high tech tank if there is such a thing.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

The leaves look almost burnt


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Two t-5 54W giesemann midday and aquaflora
The fertilizer was formulated with a known recipe
The leaves do look bleached out.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

What is the substrate?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Crypts, hudoroi? 

Lacking potassium?


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I was using the estimated index system so when I ran into problems I stopped. I am going to the perpetual preservation system today to see if I can correct my lacking elements.
Yes hudoroi and some bullosa were doing so well and bingo, tragedy struck.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

If you were using EI, than the answer is your CO2 was too low!


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I got this turned up pretty high but I have no idea what the ppm is.


----------

